# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Чем отвечать на зло - добром или злом?

## Vanya

Чем отвечать на зло - добром или злом? Если отвечать злом - то зло пойдет дальше по кругу, а если добром, то зло распустится от свободы. Как же быть?

----------


## Irina

Я на зло отвечаю презрением.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Не понятна сама постановка вопроса: попустительство злу не может вялятся добром, в том числе и для человека, это зло творящего.

----------


## Vanya

ну что непонятного  вот ударили тебя\меня (не важно) по правой щеке, условно говоря, так и левую стоит подставлять для удара или пытаться как-то ответить? как? физически дать сдачи или, допустим, как-то словами "убить" обидчика?

----------


## Asteriks

Убить нужно.

----------


## BiZ111

Потом зону 6 лет тянуть

Нужно уметь прощать. Ну а для неудачников или гнилых внутри остаётся лишь советы сверху

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Нужно уметь прощать.


 Я вот что хочу сказать: уметь прощать безусловно необходимо, но это не значит вообще ни как не реагировать, когда тебя или кого-то рядом обижают и унижают. А как поступать в каждом конкретном случае- кто же это может знать заранее. В сложных ситуациях всегда прошу у Бога мудрости и разумения, и  пусть Дух Святой ведет меня.

----------


## Asteriks

Никогда в жизни не прощу человека, который пытался унизить моё человеческое достоинство.




> *Не мстите за себя.
> *
> ” Никому не воздавайте злом за зло, но пекитесь о добром перед всеми человеками.
> Если возможно с вашей стороны, будьте в мире со всеми людьми.
> Не мстите за себя, возлюбленные, но дайте место гневу [Божию]. Ибо написано: Мне отмщение, Я воздам, говорит Господь.
> Итак, если враг твой голоден, накорми его; если жаждет, напой его: ибо, делая сие, ты соберешь ему на голову горящие уголья.
> Не будь побежден злом, но побеждай зло добром.”
> (Рим.12:17-21)
> Возможно, христиане не придают особого значения этим указаниям. Многие оказываются в рабстве у своих обид и желания мести, это очень опастно. Почему? Потому что таким образом мы отвергаем предложение Бога заботиться о нас в надлежащее время.
> ...


На блоге одном вычитала. Перечитаю завтра и выскажу своё мнение.

----------


## Irina

Со злом нужно бороться, а не пускать всё на самотёк.

----------


## Vanya

Астерикс, это всё ерунда, если враг твой голоден - накорми его, побеждай зло добром... бла-бла-бла. Сказки для добропорядочных христиан, так сказать 
Я не принимаю предложение Бога "заботиться" обо мне. Потому что никакой Бог не позаботится обо мне так, как это сделаю я 



> Если кто-то поступил с вами очень плохо, то горечь и злость, возможно, не заставят вас перейти к действиям, но они заставят вас лелеять нехорошие мысли. Многие любят помечтать, как что-то ужасное происходит с теми, кто это заслужил, или втайне радуются, если обидчик сам попал в беду.


Я не думаю о нём. Вообще. Да, я пожелаю ему зла... но не буду мечтать об этом каждый час и каждый день. Зачем терзать себя какими-то мыслями? Это глупо.

Что нам говорит А. Шандор ЛаВей? А говорит он нам вот что:



> ...не мешайте никому. Если кто-то мешает вам, попросите его прекратить. Если он не останавливается, уничтожьте его.


А. Ш. ЛаВей, II Anno Satanas (1967 г. н. э.) 

Не справедливо? Справедливо.

----------


## Irina

Зло не должно оставаться безнаказанным. Ждать божьего правосудия можно всю жизнь, но так и не дождаться. А тот кто творит это зло успеет съесть не одного человека и даже не подавится.

----------


## Akasey

поэтому нужно его гнобить?

----------


## Irina

> поэтому нужно его гнобить?


Не гнобить, а наказывать . Для некоторых людей. сделавших зло, достаточно огласки неблаговидного поступка, для других и крепкое словцо можно применить.Но вот оставлять безнаказанно точно нельзя, ибо поняв что такие поступки "проходят" человек будет делать гадости снова и снова.

----------


## BiZ111

> Не гнобить, а наказывать . Для некоторых людей. сделавших зло, достаточно огласки неблаговидного поступка, для других и крепкое словцо можно применить.Но вот оставлять безнаказанно точно нельзя, ибо поняв что такие поступки "проходят" человек будет делать гадости снова и снова.


Напоминает дрессировку щенка. Вот только обидчик может быть вовсе не щенком, и иметь свою мораль "хорошего и плохого", и его плохие поступки в отражении выглядят как "ваше наказание"

----------


## Asteriks

Вселенское зло непобедимо, пока не будет наказано меньшее зло. И не мщение, а здравые действия должны наказать это зло. С этим я согласна, с вычитанным выше из цитаты.

----------


## BiZ111

Вчера и сегодня ответил добром на зло  Человек сконфузился, т.к. не глуп. Тем самым я и отомстил, я и оскорбил, я и преподнёс к нему зеркало, чтобы он увидил себя  Вон сколько зайцев одним выстрелом))) Но это работает только с неглупыми.

----------

